# Yoko Vape Buster DNA250 Box Mod



## Nailedit77 (5/1/17)

1.Heartbeated by EVOLV DNA250
2.Output Power : 1-250Watts
3.Escribe Software supported
4.Material :Zinc Alloy + Stainless , Triple 18650 & ergonomic design (not included battery )
5.Genuine Leather Back and Side Cover
6.Patented Design by YOKO VAPE

Reactions: Like 1


----------

